# /dev/pts empty / ssh not possible / devpts missing

## meyerm

Hi,

got a new system up (with 2.6.14) which needs an initrd to boot (rootfs not accessible by firmware and on a lvm2 to make it complete  :Wink:  ). This works and the systems goes up fine.

But /dev/pts is empty. It is mounted automatically and therefore of course built into the kernel.

Perhaps these informations aren't informative enough, but I'm willing to answer your questions  :Smile: 

Thank you very much

MLast edited by meyerm on Tue Nov 08, 2005 1:41 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## meyerm

OK, status report:

So I'm booting a kernel with an initrd which works well with pivot_root and chroot. /dev/pts isn't touched in any phase by the initrd. Now the "true" gentoo-init boots and also mounts /dev/pts. But ssh-ing in is not possible. The /dev/pts directory keeps empty and sshd complains in its log:

```

[sshd] error: openpty: No such file or directory

[sshd] error: session_pty_req: session 0 alloc failed

```

When I now umount /dev/pts by hand, I get the following results (two times to show the first problem):

```

# umount /dev/pts

umount: devpts: not found

umount: /dev/pts: not mounted

umount: none: not found

umount: /dev/pts: not mounted

umount: devpts: not found

umount: /dev/pts: not mounted

# umount /dev/pts

umount: /dev/pts: not mounted

```

Fine (sort of). Now remounting it with "mount -t devpts none /dev/pts" works fine and the nodes are appearing when I ssh in. Just like it should be...

Any ideas? Did anybody already worked with his own initrd and had similar problems?

thanks,

M

----------

## thaper

This problem is still here.

I have not found a resolution yet.

----------

## eccerr0r

the data given conflicts so we're all baffled.

* You need the /dev/pts pseudofs enabled in the kernel

* after than you can mount /dev/pts

* and your glibc needs to be recent enough to use /dev/pts, else you should use bsd pty's (also another kernel option.)

* and also your sshd should be linked against this libc.

now it says that all these were followed, no wonder why we're baffled...

----------

